
Introversion is not the opposite of extroversion, part 2 - Ashuu
http://joshuaspodek.com/introversion-opposite-extroversion-part-2
======
Ashuu
Here is the discussion on Part 1 at HN

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6800676](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6800676)

